# كل ما تريد ان تعرفة عن التكييبف



## ابو بدر2008 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

معكم المهندس احمد سيد اي شخص يريد ان يعرف اي شيئ عن التكييف لا يتردد في الاتصال


----------



## نيبكو (6 أكتوبر 2012)

كيفية فحص ضغط الغاز داخل المكيف


----------



## wessam-m-h (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ayicham (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*مساحة التكييف*

كيف يمكن حساب مساحة التكيييف لاختيار المكيف شكر


----------



## hatali63 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ماهي طريقة فتح السبليت وهب مربوط بالجدار دون فقدان الغاز؟


----------



## laid aiad (25 مايو 2013)

*أرجوا المساعدة*

السلام عليكم أرجوا الافادة يامهندس 
أنا عندي مكيف هوائي من نوع كوندور أريد معرفة توصيل أسلاكه 
فيه خمسة أسلاك وسلك الارضي . اريد الشرح وشكرا لكم


----------

